# Shorter Hardtail Riders 27.5+ vs. 29



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Title says it. If you are under say about 5'7" would you run your hardtail as a 27.5+ or a 29er? I have an aggressive HT frame on order, trying to decide if I should stay with 27.5 since my full sus bike is 27.5, or run as 29er. I'm 5'5" or 5'6" and ride a size small.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Whatever is better suited to the conditions you ride. If the frame fits wheelsize shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

To be honest, there is little difference in roll over with 27.5+ vs 29er. The big difference is width and cush of the tires. Stand over height would be less than 1/2"...

Now if you use 27.5x 2.6, 2.5, 2.4 tires you will notice ride height a little more and most likely pedal strikes from the lower bottom bracket. 2.6 is not a plus tire.


----------

